# New Florida Panhandle Member



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey everybody,

I just picked up a 2007 Mitzi 17 and am looking forward to putting it to use. I'll be doing some restoration and updating projects on the boat over time so I'll probably be asking for advice and suggestions. I've already learned a great deal about the boat and the brand from this forum. I'm in Lynn Haven near Panama City. Anyway, glad to join up!

JJ


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from the upper Texas coast.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome from Destin. Right down the road from you. We are planning a meet up in West Bay this Friday if you are interested.


----------



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

Padre said:


> Welcome from Destin. Right down the road from you. We are planning a meet up in West Bay this Friday if you are interested.


Saw that in one of the other sections of the forum. It would probably be after lunch before I could make it. What time frame are y'all lookin at? Just let me know the details. Thanks!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Darkstar said:


> Saw that in one of the other sections of the forum. It would probably be after lunch before I could make it. What time frame are y'all lookin at? Just let me know the details. Thanks!


I'll probably launch sometime in the morning as I have to be on PCB by 4:30.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Where is the meet up? My boat is in the shop but hopefully it will be done by Friday. Is it gonna be Burnt mill? Oh yeah and I'm from just north of Southport.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Oops just saw when the last post was. Guess I missed it. I was working anyway.


----------

